# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Փոքրիկներին առնչվող կենցաղային հարցեր

## ivy

Երբեմն պստոների հետ կապված մանր-մունր հարցեր են լինում, որոնց ամեն մեկի համար չարժի առանձին թեմա բացել: Դրա համար էկեք նման հարցերը էստեղ քննարկենք:

Ինձ մոտ օրինակ հետևյալ հարցն է, թե բալիկիս շորերը մինչև ո՞ր տարիքը առանձին լվանամ: Ինքը հիմա տասներեք ու կես ամսական է, մինչև այժմ իր շորիկներն առանձին եմ լվանում՝ մանկական լվացքի փոշիով, բայց մտածում եմ՝ մինչև ե՞րբ:
Դուք երբվանի՞ց եք սկսել երեխայի հագուստը ձեր շորերի հետ միասին լվանալ՝ առանց լվացքի մանկական միջոցներ օգտագործելու:

----------

Ariadna (10.06.2012)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դուք երբվանի՞ց եք սկսել երեխայի հագուստը ձեր շորերի հետ միասին լվանալ՝ առանց լվացքի մանկական միջոցներ օգտագործելու:


Ես մոտ մի տարի է (այսինքն Կորյունի 2-ը լրանալուց հետո), ինչ սովորական լվացքի միջոցներ եմ օգտագործում երեխայի հագուստի համար, բայց մեր հագուստի հետ լվանալը դեռ չի ստացվում։ Երեխայի հագուստն ավելի ինտենսիվ կերպով է կեղտոտվում ու հաստատ մեր հագուստի հետ լվալը անիմաստ է դառնում։

----------

ivy (01.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Երբեմն պստոների հետ կապված մանր-մունր հարցեր են լինում, որոնց ամեն մեկի համար չարժի առանձին թեմա բացել: Դրա համար էկեք նման հարցերը էստեղ քննարկենք:
> 
> Ինձ մոտ օրինակ հետևյալ հարցն է, թե բալիկիս շորերը մինչև ո՞ր տարիքը առանձին լվանամ: Ինքը հիմա տասներեք ու կես ամսական է, մինչև այժմ իր շորիկներն առանձին եմ լվանում՝ մանկական լվացքի փոշիով, բայց մտածում եմ՝ մինչև ե՞րբ:
> Դուք երբվանի՞ց եք սկսել երեխայի հագուստը ձեր շորերի հետ միասին լվանալ՝ առանց լվացքի մանկական միջոցներ օգտագործելու:


Իմ երեխան արդեն 2.5 տարեկան է, բայց միևնույն է առանձին ենք լվանում:
Ամեն դեպքում երեխայի հագուստն առանձին ու հատուկ միջոցներով լվանալը ճիշտ է ու իմ անձնական կարծիքով առնվազն ինչև դպրոցական միջին տարիք:

Նույնիսկ որոշ տեղեր կարդացել եմ, որ դեռահասների հագուստը նույնպես պետք է առանձին լվանալ: Բայց պատճառն ու աղբյուրը չեմ հիշում:

----------

ivy (01.06.2012), Լուսաբեր (01.06.2012)

----------


## Apsara

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով բավականին երկար ժամանակ երեխայի հագուստն ու անկողինը առանձին եմ լվանալու, նույնիսկ հիմա արանքում հազիվ եմ հասցնում մեր իրերը լվանալ, այնքան շատ և շուտ-շուտ են իրանց հագուստները կեղտոտվում:

Էստեղ ինձ մի այլ հարց է հետաքրքրում, երբ տանը երկու երեխա կա մեկը նորածին մյուսը քսան ամսեկան, ինչ անել այդ դեպքում: ես որոշեցի իրենց հագուստները միասին լվանալ, բայց նորածնի ամբողջ հագուստը արդուկել, իսկ տղայինս ոչ:

Դուք ինչ կասեք:

----------


## ivy

> Էստեղ ինձ մի այլ հարց է հետաքրքրում, երբ տանը երկու երեխա կա մեկը նորածին մյուսը քսան ամսեկան, ինչ անել այդ դեպքում: ես որոշեցի իրենց հագուստները միասին լվանալ, բայց նորածնի ամբողջ հագուստը արդուկել, իսկ տղայինս ոչ:
> 
> Դուք ինչ կասեք:


Երևի ես կնախընտրեի նորածնի շորերը ամեն դեպքում առանձին լվալ, ասենք գոնե մինչև վեց ամսականը: Մեծ բալիկիդ հագուստը հաստատ կարող է ահագին կեղտոտ, հողոտ լինել. չարժի միացնել փոքրիկի շորերի հետ: Եթե ես ունենայի մի նորածին ու մի երկու տարեկան բալիկ, հաստատ գիտեմ, որ կսկսեի մեծի շորերի մերինի հետ լվանալ, իսկ փոքրինը՝ լրիվ առանձին:

----------

Apsara (07.06.2012), Ariadna (10.06.2012), Cassiopeia (07.06.2012)

----------


## Apsara

> Երևի ես կնախընտրեի նորածնի շորերը ամեն դեպքում առանձին լվալ, ասենք գոնե մինչև վեց ամսականը: Մեծ բալիկիդ հագուստը հաստատ կարող է ահագին կեղտոտ, հողոտ լինել. չարժի միացնել փոքրիկի շորերի հետ: Եթե ես ունենայի մի նորածին ու մի երկու տարեկան բալիկ, հաստատ գիտեմ, որ կսկսեի մեծի շորերի մերինի հետ լվանալ, իսկ փոքրինը՝ լրիվ առանձին:


հա, ճիշտ ես տրամաբանում, երբ ես հարցրեցի մեծերից ուրիշ տրամաբանություն ստացա, միևնույնն է երեխեքը նույն միջավայրում են անընդհատ /մեկսենյականոց բնակարան ա/ մեծինն էլ էտքան հողոտ չի լինում ինչքան ճաշոտ: Ամենօրյա լոգանքից հետո ամբողջ հագուստը երկուսի մոտ էլ փոխում եմ, այսինքն մի շորը մեկ անգամ հագնված լինելուց հետո լվացվում ա: Էտպես եմ սկսել հիմա դժվար փոխեմ:

----------


## Apsara

Գարշոկին անցնելու մասին թեմա էի ուզում բացել, բայց եստեղ էլ եթե փորձառու մամաները իրենց փորձով կիսվեն, թե ինչպես են բալիկին  գարշոկ նստել սովորեցրել, շաաաաաաաաաաաատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գարշոկին անցնելու մասին թեմա էի ուզում բացել, բայց եստեղ էլ եթե փորձառու մամաները իրենց փորձով կիսվեն, թե ինչպես են բալիկին  գարշոկ նստել սովորեցրել, շաաաաաաաաաաաատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ


Մենք էլ դեռ չենք հասել էդ կարևոր գործին, չնայած շուտով պատրաստվում ենք։ 
Մամաս մի թերթից ինչ–որ խորհուրդներ էր կարդացել դրա վերաբերյալ, ինձ ուղարկել էին, էստեղ էլ դնեմ, գուցե օգտակար լինի.

----------

Apsara (09.06.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Գարշոկին անցնելու մասին թեմա էի ուզում բացել, բայց եստեղ էլ եթե փորձառու մամաները իրենց փորձով կիսվեն, թե ինչպես են բալիկին  գարշոկ նստել սովորեցրել, շաաաաաաաաաաաատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ


Պստոյիս վեց-յոթ ամսեկանից նստեցնում էի գարշոկ, բայց դե ինքը ոչ մի կերպ իմաց չէր տալիս, ինչը և բնական է էդքան փոքր հասակում: Երեխաները մեկ ու կես (լավագույն դեպքում՝ մեկ) տարեկանից նոր սկսում են «պահել» կարողանալ կամ բացատրել, որ արդեն պետք է անեն:
Մինչև վերջերս դեռ նստեցնում էի գարշոկին՝ ամեն անգամ իր ուտելուց մոտ տասը րոպե հետո: Էդպես հիմնական ճիշտ բռանցնում էի պահը, բայց դե ոչ միշտ:
Իսկ վերջերս իմ ճուտը լրիվ հրաժարվեց գարշոկից, ու հենց դնում էի վրան, փախչում էր:
Դրա համար այլևս գարշոկի չեմ նստացնում, այլ նստացնում եմ զուգարանի, որի վրա դնում եմ հատուկ երեխաների համար նախատեսված զուգարանակոնք: Դե զուգարանը բարձր է, դրա վրյաից փախչել չի կարող:  :Jpit:  Հիմա էդպես ենք սովորում: 
Բայց ես գիտեմ, որ լիովին սովորելու համար պետք է պամպերսից լրիվ կտրել, որ ինքը զգա իր արածը, երբ որ տակն է անում, էդպես շատ ավելի արագ կսովորի: Իսկ քանի հագը պամպերս կա, սովորելու պրոցեսը կդանդաղի: Ուղղակի ես դեռ ռիսկ չեմ անում հանել:  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (09.06.2012), Ariadna (10.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թեմայից դուրս գրառում անեմ գնամ...

Էս ախպորս աղջիկ չիշիկ ա ունենում, գարշոկը դնում են, ասում են նստի, դեմը կանգնում ա, մեկ փորն ա բռնում, մեկ մեջքը: Ասում են, «Հերիք ա մեյմունություն անես, նստի չիշիկդ արա», ասում ա, «Չէ, ես մեր մանկապարտեզի Հովոյին նման եմ ուզում անել»  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (09.06.2012), Ariadna (10.06.2012), Cassiopeia (07.06.2012), Freeman (07.06.2012), ivy (07.06.2012), Lusinamara (07.06.2012), RADIOmanyachka (27.01.2013), Ripsim (07.06.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (07.06.2012), Արևհատիկ (09.06.2012), Էլիզե (24.06.2012), Լուսաբեր (08.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (08.06.2012), Նարե91 (07.06.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Այվի, էս ի՞նչ ոչ հումանիտար  մեթոդներ ես ուզում օգտագործես, հետո էլ ինձ են ասում դաժան ծնող կլինեմ։)

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk

----------


## ivy

> Այվի, էս ի՞նչ ոչ հումանիտար  մեթոդներ ես ուզում օգտագործես, հետո էլ ինձ են ասում դաժան ծնող կլինեմ։)
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk


Զուգարանի վրա դնելը նկատի ունե՞ս, որ չփախչի:  :Jpit:  Ինքը էտեղ լավ նստած անում է, ես էլ կողքը կանգնած զվարճացնում եմ, դու հեչ դրադ մի արա:  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (07.06.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Զուգարանի վրա դնելը նկատի ունե՞ս, որ չփախչի:  Ինքը էտեղ լավ նստած անում է, ես էլ կողքը կանգնած զվարճացնում եմ, դու հեչ դրադ մի արա:


Չէ, փամփերսից զրկելը, որ իրա արածի ողջ լրջությունը գիտակցի ։)

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk

----------

Ariadna (10.06.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, փամփերսից զրկելը, որ իրա արածի ողջ լրջությունը գիտակցի ։)


Բայց ասեցի, որ ես դեռ չեմ հանել:  :Smile: 
Դե ի վերջո պիտի մի օր հանես, թե չէ: Ու էնպես չի, որ հենց հանեցիր, էդ օրվանից տակը չի անելու, դեռ «պատահարներ» կլինեն, մինչև վերջնականապես սովորի. ուրիշ ճամփա չկա, ինչ արած:  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ivy-ի գրածը լրիվ ճշմարտություն է։ Տակդիրը երեխային «չի թույլատրում» զգալ իր արածը։ Այն, եթե իհարկե ժամանակին փոխվում է, չոր է պահում երեխայի մաշկը, ու երեխան չի զգում, որ ինչ-որ «արտահոսք» կա իրենից  :LOL:  ։ Գիշերանոթի սովորեցնելու առաջին հանգամանքը երեխային առանց տակդիր պահելն է։ Ամենահարմար ժամանակահատվածը՝ ամառը, երբ երեխան տակը թրջելով չի մրսի, եթե չնկատենք անմիջապես։ Իսկ իր շորիկների մեջ չիշիկ անելուց նա արդեն դիսկոմֆորտ կզգա ու շուտով կհասկանա, որ դա լավ բան չէ։ 
Կորյունին 1 տարեկանից սկսած փորձել ենք սովորեցնել գարշոկի, բայց հենց տուտուզը կպնում էր էդ պլաստմասսային, ղժժոցը դնում էր։ Աշնան կողմ լրիվ դադարեցրեցի փորձերը, որ գարշոկից «լրիվ չհիասթափվի»։ Տարի ինը ամսեկանում (հունվարին) կրկին փորձեցի։ Հենց առաջին փորձից նստեց, ինքը հաճույք ստացավ ու էդ օրվանից ինքն ինձ ասում էր, որ չիշիկ ունի ու էլ տակը չէր թրջում։

----------

Apsara (09.06.2012), Ariadna (10.06.2012), Freeman (07.06.2012), ivy (07.06.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Բայց ասեցի, որ ես դեռ չեմ հանել: 
> Դե ի վերջո պիտի մի օր հանես, թե չէ: Ու էնպես չի, որ հենց հանեցիր, էդ օրվանից տակը չի անելու, դեռ «պատահարներ» կլինեն, մինչև վերջնականապես սովորի. ուրիշ ճամփա չկա, ինչ արած:


Դե պարզ ա, ուղղակի դաժան ա հնչում  ու զարմանալի էր հանդիպել երեխաների դաստիարակության հարցում իմ կարծիքը կիսող մարդու ։)

Ի դեպ մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ գարշոկը պետք չի գունավոր լինի, պատճառն ինչ-որ մեկը կհուշի՞ ։)

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk

----------


## ivy

> Ի դեպ մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ գարշոկը պետք չի գունավոր լինի, պատճառն ինչ-որ մեկը կհուշի՞ ։)


Էստեղ երաժշտական գարշոկներ էլ կան, դու ասում ես գունավոր չլինի:  :Jpit: 
Դե շատ «հեքիաթային» չարժի որ գարշոկը լինի, որովհետև դա խաղալիք չի, այլ հիգիենայի պարագա, ու երեխան պիտի դա հասկանա: Բացի դրանից էդպիսի էքստրասուպեր գարշոկի սովորելով՝ պստոն կարող է ընդհանրապես չուզենալ ուրիշ տեղ իր գործն անել՝ մինչև իր հրաշք գարշոկը չլինի: Հետագայում էլ հնարավոր է դժվարություններ ունենանա իսկական զուգարանին անցնելու: 
Մի խոսքով, ես էլ եմ լրիվ կողմ, որ գարշոկը համեստ տեսք ունենա:

----------

Apsara (09.06.2012), Ariadna (10.06.2012), Cassiopeia (07.06.2012), Freeman (07.06.2012), Varzor (08.06.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Էստեղ երաժշտական գարշոկներ էլ կան, դու ասում ես գունավոր չլինի: 
> Դե շատ «հեքիաթային» չարժի որ գարշոկը լինի, որովհետև դա խաղալիք չի, այլ հիգիենայի պարագա, ու երեխան պիտի դա հասկանա: Բացի դրանից էդպիսի էքստրասուպեր գարշոկի սովորելով՝ պստոն կարող է ընդհանրապես չուզենալ ուրիշ տեղ իր գործն անել՝ մինչև իր հրաշք գարշոկը չլինի: Հետագայում էլ հնարավոր է դժվարություններ ունենանա իսկական զուգարանին անցնելու: 
> Մի խոսքով, ես էլ եմ լրիվ կողմ, որ գարշոկը համեստ տեսք ունենա:


լավ ա շահումով չեն ։) մերսի բացատրության համար ։)

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk

----------

Ariadna (10.06.2012), Varzor (08.06.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով բավականին երկար ժամանակ երեխայի հագուստն ու անկողինը առանձին եմ լվանալու, նույնիսկ հիմա արանքում հազիվ եմ հասցնում մեր իրերը լվանալ, այնքան շատ և շուտ-շուտ են իրանց հագուստները կեղտոտվում:
> 
> Էստեղ ինձ մի այլ հարց է հետաքրքրում, երբ տանը երկու երեխա կա մեկը նորածին մյուսը քսան ամսեկան, ինչ անել այդ դեպքում: ես որոշեցի իրենց հագուստները միասին լվանալ, բայց նորածնի ամբողջ հագուստը արդուկել, իսկ տղայինս ոչ:
> 
> Դուք ինչ կասեք:


տատական ադաթով ասեմ. արդուկելը ճիշտ է թե  մեծերի թե փոքրերի հագուստի պարագայում, քանի որ լրացուցիչ ախտահանում է կատարվում`  սպանում է խոնավ ժամանակ հագուստի գործվածքում "թաքնված" սնկերին ու մանրէներին:
Իսկ նորածնի հագուստը անպատճառ պիտի առանձին լինի, մանավանդ միչև քառասունքը լրանալը: Էսի սովորական ադաթ չի` նորածնի իմունիտետը մոտ մինչև 40 օրական դեռ ձևավորված չի և ունի միայն այն հակամարմիններն, ինչ որ ստացել է մորից: Քառասունքից հետո նոր սկսու են ձևավորվել "սեփական արտադրության" հակամարմինները:

----------


## Varzor

> Էստեղ երաժշտական գարշոկներ էլ կան, դու ասում ես գունավոր չլինի: 
> Դե շատ «հեքիաթային» չարժի որ գարշոկը լինի, որովհետև դա խաղալիք չի, այլ հիգիենայի պարագա, ու երեխան պիտի դա հասկանա: Բացի դրանից էդպիսի էքստրասուպեր գարշոկի սովորելով՝ պստոն կարող է ընդհանրապես չուզենալ ուրիշ տեղ իր գործն անել՝ մինչև իր հրաշք գարշոկը չլինի: Հետագայում էլ հնարավոր է դժվարություններ ունենանա իսկական զուգարանին անցնելու: 
> Մի խոսքով, ես էլ եմ լրիվ կողմ, որ գարշոկը համեստ տեսք ունենա:


 :Jpit: 
Իմ աղջկանը երգող բազկաթոռ է արջուկների տեսքով, բայց բողոքներ չկան: Ու այստեղ հիմնական գործոնը *մանկապարտեզն է !!!*

----------


## Apsara

Տղայիս անցած ամառ երբ դեռ մեկ տարեկան էլ չկար, առանց պամպերս էի պահում, ինքը մի ձև ասում էր, որ չիշիկ ունի մենք էլ պուպուզ էինք պահում: Եկավ ձմեռ իմ փորիկը մեծացավ ու մենք սկսեցինք առանձին ապրել /տատիկ պապիկ չկար էլ կողքներս/ անցանք նորից պամպերսի: Հիմա մի քանի օր ա առանց պամպերս ենք, բայց հեչ պետքն էլ չի, տակը թրջում ա ու տենց ֆրֆրում, ուզում եմ փոխեմ, բողոքում ա, որ իրան իր գործերից կտրում եմ: Գիշերանոթին նստում ա, բայց ոչինչ չի անում, հետո իրան ճղելով վեր ա կենում ու գնում մի քիչ այն կողմ չիշիկ անում: Ոչ մի ձայնով ձևով կամ այլ կերպ չի զգուշացնում ոչ չիշիկը ոչ էն մեկը: Հա, մեկ էլ շատ շուտ-շուտ ա տակը թրջում, ասենք առավոտվա վեցից մինչև տասներկուսը էլ մաքուր շալվար չի մնում /մոտ քսանհինգ հատ ունենք/:

Հիմա մտածում եմ գուցե իր մոտ էտ կապը չի ստեղծվել ուղեղի ու միզասեռական օրգանների հետ, ինքը չի գիտակցում ոնց ա միզում: Որովհետև խելացի ա ու ամեն ինչ հասկանում ա: Ինչ սովորեցնում եմ արագ ընկալում և գործում ա:

----------


## Apsara

Իմ անհանգստուէթյւոնը գիշերանոթի թեմայի հետ կապված այնքան մեծ էր, որ ծանոթներիցս մեկը այս հղումը տվեց, ինձ շատ դուր եկավ և հանգստացրեց:


http://video.komarovskiy.net/shkola-...2-09-2010.html

----------


## ivy

Վարդ, բալիկդ դեռ երկու տարեկան էլ չկա, հաստատ չարժի անհանգստանալ: Ամեն երեխա իր ժամանակն ունի, ուրեմն դեռ իր ժամանակը չի եկել: Ոնց էլ լինի մի օր պիտի սովորի, ուրիշ ինչ պիտի անի:  :Smile: 
Ուղղակի մեր նախորդ սերունդը, այսինքն՝ մեր ծնողները, մեզ էդ հարցում ճնշում են կողքից, թե ձեր ժամանակ որ պամպերս չկար, բա ոնց էինք անում, դուք արդեն մի քանի ամսականից տակներդ չէիք անում (և այլն): Թեև ես էլ եմ ենթարկվում մամայիս ճնշմանը, բայց մեկ ա գիտեմ, որ առնվազն մինչև մեկ ու կես տարեկանը հաստատ չի կարողանալու սովորել. էդ ժամանակ նոր սկսում են «պահել» սովորել: Ու ընդհանրապես, մի հատ շուրջդ նայիր, քանի՞ երեխա գիտես, որ մինչև երկու տարեկանը լրիվ լուծել ա էդ հարցը: 
Մի խոսքով, մի ճնշվի:  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (11.06.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ու ընդհանրապես, մի հատ շուրջդ նայիր, քանի՞ երեխա գիտես, որ մինչև երկու տարեկանը լրիվ լուծել ա էդ հարցը: 
> Մի խոսքով, մի ճնշվի:


Ես կասեի ավելին. մի հատ շուրջդ նայի, քանի չափահաս գիտես, որ տակն ա անում, վերջը կսովորի էլի, ոնց էլ լինի ։ՃՃՃՃՃՃՃՃՃՃՃ

----------

Apsara (11.06.2012), Arpine (10.06.2012), ivy (10.06.2012), Լուսաբեր (27.01.2013), Հայկօ (10.06.2012), Ձայնալար (25.01.2013)

----------


## Apsara

> Ես կասեի ավելին. մի հատ շուրջդ նայի, քանի չափահաս գիտես, որ տակն ա անում, վերջը կսովորի էլի, ոնց էլ լինի ։ՃՃՃՃՃՃՃՃՃՃՃ


Դե դա հասկանալի է, բայց ինչից է, որ գիշերամիզությամբ տառապող երեխեքն են շատացել, մեկ էլ պահել չկարողացող , 




> տատական ադաթով ասեմ. արդուկելը ճիշտ է թե  մեծերի թե փոքրերի հագուստի պարագայում, քանի որ լրացուցիչ ախտահանում է կատարվում`  սպանում է խոնավ ժամանակ հագուստի գործվածքում "թաքնված" սնկերին ու մանրէներին:
> Իսկ նորածնի հագուստը անպատճառ պիտի առանձին լինի, մանավանդ միչև քառասունքը լրանալը: Էսի սովորական ադաթ չի` նորածնի իմունիտետը մոտ մինչև 40 օրական դեռ ձևավորված չի և ունի միայն այն հակամարմիններն, ինչ որ ստացել է մորից: Քառասունքից հետո նոր սկսու են ձևավորվել "սեփական արտադրության" հակամարմինները:


Էն ժամանակը, որ պիտի ծախսեմ արդուկ անելիս, գերադասում եմ երեխաներիս հետ զբոսանքի դուրս գամ, իսկ հագուստը արևի տակ չորանալու դեպքում լավ մանրէազերծվում է:

----------

Ֆոտոն (12.06.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ավելի հարմար թեմա չգտա։
Մի հարց ունեմ. երբ երեխան ատամ է հանում, դրա հետ կապված ցավագին վիճակը մենակ մինչև ատամի ծակել–դուրս գա՞լն է լինում, թե՞ դրանից հետո էլ, քանի դեռ ատամն աճելու պրոցեսի մեջ է։

----------


## Peace

Միանշանակ ասել չի կարելի, բայց մինչև ծակել դուրս գալը, լինդը, որ պատռում է դուրս գալիս, ցավը դրա հետ է կապված լինում:

----------

Ուլուանա (26.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մամաներ, պապաներ և մյուսներ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մանկական սայլակը անհրաժեշտությո՞ւն է, թե հանգիստ կարելի նաև առանց դրա։

----------

Cassiopeia (17.03.2017)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Մամաներ, պապաներ և մյուսներ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մանկական սայլակը անհրաժեշտությո՞ւն է, թե հանգիստ կարելի նաև առանց դրա։


Նայած որ տարիքի և «նպատակի» համար:
Նորածինների դեպքում ու մինչև 1 տարեկան խիստ անհրաժեշտություն է:
Եթե երեխան քայլում է ու չի պահանջում գրկվել, առանց մանկասայլակ հանգիստ կարելի է յոլա գնալ:
Բայց եթե ծնողը հավես չունի երեխու «կրիայի» քայլքով քայլելու, երեխու հետևից վազվզելու, էլի մանկասայլակը կծառայի որպես օգնական:

----------


## ivy

> Նայած որ տարիքի և «նպատակի» համար:
> *Նորածինների դեպքում ու մինչև 1 տարեկան խիստ անհրաժեշտություն է:*
> Եթե երեխան քայլում է ու չի պահանջում գրկվել, առանց մանկասայլակ հանգիստ կարելի է յոլա գնալ:
> Բայց եթե ծնողը հավես չունի երեխու «կրիայի» քայլքով քայլելու, երեխու հետևից վազվզելու, էլի մանկասայլակը կծառայի որպես օգնական:


Սլինգը չի՞ կարող լավ փոխարինող լինել:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ոչ բոլոր երեխաներն ու մայրիկներն են հարմարվում սլինգին (սեփական փորձից եմ ասում)։ Բացի այդ, երբ խոսքը օրինակ երկրորդ երեխայի մասին է, իսկ առաջնեկը դեռ այն տարիքին, որ օգնության կարիք ունի, մայրը սլինգով կռանալ չի կարող՝ առաջնեկին օգնելու համար։ 
Քանի որ սլինգ չեմ օգտագործել, ենթադրում եմ՝ ամառվա շոգին երեխային (նաև մորը) ավելի հարմար կլինի մանկասայլակի մեջ։

----------

ivy (18.03.2017)

----------


## anslov

Երևանում ինչպես է հիմա՞: Ծննդատանը նորածնին մոր մոտ են բերում անմիջապես ու  թողնում են մոր մոտ, թե՞  էլի հին սիստեմն է

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երևանում ինչպես է հիմա՞: Ծննդատանը նորածնին մոր մոտ են բերում անմիջապես ու  թողնում են մոր մոտ, թե՞  էլի հին սիստեմն է


Եթե ծննդալուծումըը բնական ճանապարհով է, մոր մոտ են թողնում, Կեսարյանի ժամանակ՝ բոքսից պալատ տանելուց հետո են բերում:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սլինգը չի՞ կարող լավ փոխարինող լինել:


էս անգամ (3-րդ երեխան) կինս կտրուկ հրաժարվեց մանկասայլակ գնելուց՝ փոխարենը սլինգ ընտրելով..
հիմա անչափ գոհ է..

ի միջի այլոց՝ մի նորարարություն էլ հայտնաբերեցինք մեզ համար, որն իսկական փրկություն հանդիսացավ..
ինքդ ես ընտրում օրորելու հաճախականությունը, ձևն ու երաժշտությունը..
հիմա, օրվա ընթացքում, միշտ մեջը գոհ-գոհ պառկած օրորվում է )))

----------

ivy (18.03.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Եթե ծննդալուծումըը բնական ճանապարհով է, մոր մոտ են թողնում, Կեսարյանի ժամանակ՝ բոքսից պալատ տանելուց հետո են բերում:


Դա լավ է: Շատ լավ է: 
Իսկ բարեկամների մտնել հելնելը՞ ոնց է: Թողնու՞մ են մուտք ու ելք ներածնի մոտ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դա լավ է: Շատ լավ է: 
> Իսկ բարեկամների մտնել հելնելը՞ ոնց է: Թողնու՞մ են մուտք ու ելք ներածնի մոտ:


Նայած ծննդատուն: 
Կա ծննդատուն, որ անվճար այցելության պակետ ունի, կա ու գումար է վերցնում այցելուներից: Կա նաև ծննդատուն, որտեղ ցանկացած այցելությունները արգելվում են:

----------

insider (19.03.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Նայած ծննդատուն: 
> Կա ծննդատուն, որ անվճար այցելության պակետ ունի, կա ու գումար է վերցնում այցելուներից: Կա նաև ծննդատուն, որտեղ ցանկացած այցելությունները արգելվում են:


Այսինքն ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում այդ ծննդատները:  Մասնավոր  ու պետական տարբերություն է՞ 

Հ.Գ Շնորհակալություն պատասխանների համար  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Այսինքն ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում այդ ծննդատները:  Մասնավոր  ու պետական տարբերություն է՞ 
> 
> Հ.Գ Շնորհակալություն պատասխանների համար


Ոչ, նման տարբերություն չկա  :Smile:  պարզապես ղեկավարության որոշումն է  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, երկրորդ ու երրորդ բալիկներիս ունեցել եմ էն ծննդատանը, որտեղ կողմնակի անձանց մուտքը արգելված էր: Ու դա ոչ միայն դրսից վիրուս չբերելու համար էր, այլ նաև որ պատահաբար դռան արանքից օտար մարդը օրինակ չտեսնի երեխային կրծքով կերակրող կնոջ:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մամաներ, պապաներ և մյուսներ, ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մանկական սայլակը անհրաժեշտությո՞ւն է, թե հանգիստ կարելի նաև առանց դրա։


Եկա ասեմ, որ Բուգգին հազար հատ մանկասայլակ արժի:
Առավել ևս՝ 2 փոքրիկի միաժամանակ մեջը տեղավորելու համար ))

----------

Cassiopeia (15.12.2018), ivy (06.12.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

> Եկա ասեմ, որ Բուգգին հազար հատ մանկասայլակ արժի:
> Առավել ևս՝ 2 փոքրիկի միաժամանակ մեջը տեղավորելու համար ))


Սա հեծանիվին ամրացնելու համար ա չէ? Մի ժամանակ երազում էի, որ Հայաստան տեղ սենց բան վաճառվեր։ Մտնում էի դրսերի օնլայն խանութները, ջիջիլ էի ընկնում։ Տենց էլ չունեցա)) Բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ վտանգավոր ա, որովհետև երեխաները աչքիդ առաջ չեն(հեծոյով քաշելու պարագայում)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սա հեծանիվին ամրացնելու համար ա չէ? Մի ժամանակ երազում էի, որ Հայաստան տեղ սենց բան վաճառվեր։ Մտնում էի դրսերի օնլայն խանութները, ջիջիլ էի ընկնում։ Տենց էլ չունեցա)) Բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ վտանգավոր ա, որովհետև երեխաները աչքիդ առաջ չեն(հեծոյով քաշելու պարագայում)


Վտանգավոր բան չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սա հեծանիվին ամրացնելու համար ա չէ? Մի ժամանակ երազում էի, որ Հայաստան տեղ սենց բան վաճառվեր։ Մտնում էի դրսերի օնլայն խանութները, ջիջիլ էի ընկնում։ Տենց էլ չունեցա)) Բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ վտանգավոր ա, որովհետև երեխաները աչքիդ առաջ չեն(հեծոյով քաշելու պարագայում)


Հա, ճիշտ ես:
3 ֆունկցիա ունի, որոնցից մեկը Բուգգինա, մյուսը՝ հեծանվասայլակը:
Իսկ վտանգավորը վտանգավոր չի:
Երեխեքին մեջն ամրացնում ես:

Բայց եթե դիմացն ես ուզում, ամենակայֆ լուծումը Բաբունա:
ՈՒղղակի մի քիչ թանկա..

----------

boooooooom (06.12.2018)

----------


## boooooooom

> Հա, ճիշտ ես:
> 3 ֆունկցիա ունի, որոնցից մեկը Բուգգինա, մյուսը՝ հեծանվասայլակը:
> Իսկ վտանգավորը վտանգավոր չի:
> Երեխեքին մեջն ամրացնում ես:
> 
> Բայց եթե դիմացն ես ուզում, ամենակայֆ լուծումը Բաբունա:
> ՈՒղղակի մի քիչ թանկա..


Այ սա հրաշք ա իրոք. էս տիպը չէի տեսել  :Love:

----------

